# no mouse or keyboard after xorg 1.5.3 (SOLVED)

## hvengel

Yesterday I did an emerge --update --deep world and it appears that something was installed that is causing problems with my mouse, keyboard and perhaps other devices.  I have two kernels installed and the one I consider stable (gentoo-sources-2.6.26) and that I have been using for awhile will boot and start kdm but at that point I have not mouse and no keyboard.  My other kernel is a test version (vanilla-2.6.28_rc8).  This kernel was working but now consistently hangs when processing uevents.  So some thing that installed yesterday was not right.

Right now I am booted to Windows but I will be booting with a liveCD once this is posted.  If anyone has any ideas about what is causing this issue please post it here.

OK I did some checking and it turned out that I needed to add

Option "AllowEmptyInput" "False" 

to the server layout section of my xorg.conf.Last edited by hvengel on Mon Dec 22, 2008 7:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## richard77

I've had the same problem, mouse and keyboard works in console but not in X.

Solution was adding "evdev" to INPUT_DEVICES in make.conf and remerging xorg-xserver.

Hope that helps.

----------

## hvengel

From what I read this is related to setting up hal to handle the mouse and keyboard.  This is currently not setup correctly unless you have hand configured hal to do this.  The result is that without disabling "AllowEmptyInput" in your xorg.conf you no longer have a mouse and keyboard after upgrading to xorg-1.5.3.

----------

